# Looking for a good home for 2 y.o. Lionhead Rabbit RESOLVED



## Scrambo74

I was supposed to move into a relatively nice apartment with my dad and my bunny but my dad bailed on me at the very last minute and now I have to find a good home for my 2 year old lionhead rabbit within a few days. His name is Monkey and he is a very sweet little rabbit. He isn't neutered so he tends to mark his territory and hump things but that doesn't make him any less loveable. He has been my best friend in the world for the last 2 years and it completely breaks my heart to have to give him up. But if anyone here can help me find him a good forever home I would appreciate it so much. He is playful, very funny and energetic, friendly towards other animals and loves relaxing and being petted. 

Send me a private message if you live in the Detroit area and are interested in giving him a loving home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sending our prayers for you both.


----------



## RabbitGirl101

I live around Detroit I'll ask my parents tonight if we could give him a home. I do breed rabbits so him not being neutered wouldn't be a problem. I have one larger cage available that we could keep him in, but I'm not too sure my parents would be keen on getting another pet rabbit. Like I said I'll ask, do you want me to ask around my area? I live in Macomb county which is an hour, hour in a half away. I might be able to give him a temporary home and than try to rehome him to a more suitable pet home.


----------



## Scrambo74

That would be great. A temporary place to stay until he can be re-homed will work out fine. Unfortunately I have no way to transport him so would you be willing to come pick him up? Please private message me with some contact details. Thank you!


----------



## middlemuse

There are a few rabbit rescues in the area, too. My Aria comes from Tiny Paws Small Animal Rescue, and there's also the Michigan Rabbit Rescue, and Wonderland Rabbit Rescue, in addition to the Michigan Humane Society. I have no idea if any of them have room for another bunny right now, but if worst comes to worst and you need to surrender him, let me know and I'll match your surrender fee to the rescue.


----------



## Scrambo74

RabbitGirl101 helped me find him a home in what must be record time.  I won't be there to watch him meet his new family though... I am leaving him with my sister and she is going to meet with them on Sunday. I am upset that I have to leave him so suddenly, especially because he did not seem all that happy and playful tonight when I spent my usual time with him and I wanted our last night together to be really special. But I think he will be very happy with his new family. I will miss him so much. Thanks RabbitGirl101.


----------



## RabbitGirl101

No problem! Glad I could help! The family might not be able to make it now because of the time change:/ It just means I have to keep him for a night or two until the family comes back! They are soo excited and such a good family! They went out and got all new supplies and fixed up the cage all nice, Monkey will be in good hands and I will check in with them from time to time and post updates in this thread! (The family also happens to be the family of a friend of mine at school, I think Monkey is all I'm going to be hearing about this year lol!)


----------



## RabbitGirl101

The family can come now! So excited things are working out perfectly! Can't wait for two to get him so I can go down and meet him


----------



## middlemuse

So glad to hear you found him a good home. I'm sorry you've had to go through this--difficult life situations are hard enough when they only affect you, but when our pets get caught up in it... Well, I'm sending you hugs.


----------



## Scrambo74

Any updates on Monkey? I am missing him a lot tonight. I just want to know if he is well taken care of in his new home... thank you


----------



## RabbitGirl101

They love him! They said he has not show aggression or any other bad behaviors. They were surprised because he was so friendly and nice. They said he enjoys going outside and running around, he really likes it. The family adores him and is taking very good care of him. I told them about some of his past wealth issues and what to watch out for, so they are very cautious when it comes to the diet. I believe they did end up keeping the name Monkey&#128522;


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Scrambo74

That's so good to hear. He's never had a chance to run around outside before but he has broken bunny speed records racing through our apartment so I'm sure he's having a blast. Thanks for the update!


----------



## RabbitGirl101

Thought I wouldgive you an update on how Monkey is, this is a message I received from the family that gave him a home - Hi Sarah!!! It's Taylor's mom. I just wanted to tell you how much I LOVE the new bunny!!!! He's so awesome! He sits on the hearth of our fireplace all the time, and doesn't chew wires or wood. And he's so sweet!!! Thank you so much for telling Taylor about him. We couldn't have picked a better one!


----------



## kira&#10084;tonio!!

You need to email people who are interested in them kind of rabbits so look up them people on line and go go go!! X


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## RabbitGirl101

kira&#10084;tonio!!;1008578 said:


> You need to email people who are interested in them kind of rabbits so look up them people on line and go go go!! X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


 This bunny has already been rehomed


----------



## wee_bunny

New here but just want to say this is just what I needed to read after a long day


----------



## Tauntz

Thank you for the great update! Sounds like she has a great new loving bunny home!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:yahoo:


----------

